

Show HN: Wger – FLOSS workout, fitness and weight manager/tracker - rge
https://github.com/rolandgeider/wger

======
brownbat
Pretty nice.

Some nits:

* Pendlay rows are misspelled as 'pendelay.'

* Treadmill running prompts for reps and weight, when any two of distance/time/speed would be best.

* Right now you set up something to track a weekly workout cycle. It'd be nice if you could support A/B workouts (you can think of them as cycling every two weeks.)

Also, it'd be nice to load progressive workouts or training programs. Like a
couch to 5k, I want to put in my expected distance for each run going five
weeks out, I don't just want it to be static. Stronglifts is another example,
I want the weight to increase each workout (but then if I fail one day I'd
like to adjust).

You might benefit from building a test suite of various popular exercise
routines. Different types of people generally follow, crossfit to yoga to
whatever, and see how plugging each of them in goes, see if there are
opportunities to do it more quickly or simply. (Like maybe people could load
public templates...)

Those are just some ideas if you're wondering where to go from here. Looks
like a great framework as is, best of luck!

~~~
rge
Thanks for the feedback!

Yes, not having all exercises based on repetitions is something I definitely
will do, it's been in the TODO for some time. And while it is already possible
to have multi-week-cycles, that you could not find it shows that it could be
made more obvious.

Having complex rules for routines and weight increases is also something I
have been playing with, but there are many corner cases that need to be
considered once you start thinking about the details (specially when you add
failings) and I didn't see the payout at the time.

Having a "test suite" with templates is an interesting concept that's going to
the "ideas to think about"-list.

